# TNT VS Rep-Cal Herptivite and Calcium SupplementCombo



## Nobody (May 4, 2011)

Between TNT of Carolina Pet Supply and Rep-Cal Herptivite and Calcium combo,whichsupplement is better to give to tortoises,specially Sulcatas?
Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2011)

You really can't compare TNT to anything. It is composed of ground up weeds and grasses, providing vitamins, minerals and even a little calcium in addition to what you are otherwise feeding. The other supplement is mostly calcium with some vitamins. The folks who use TNT swear by it. The folks who use calcium supplements swear by them. I think its a matter of personal choice and what you think is working best for you and your tortoise.


----------



## coreyc (May 5, 2011)

I think I see another poll I was going to ask how many people use it and what they think of it  poll time


----------



## Madkins007 (May 5, 2011)

I would not do a poll, I would suggest people check the nutritional values of their diet and supplements.

For example, a tortoise that is 11cm/4.25" long...
... should weigh 250gr/8oz 
... get about 20 calories a day
... split between fat, protein, and carbs. An herbivorous tort should get about 75% from carbs (15gr), 20% from proteins (4gr), and 5% from fats (1 gr). A omnivorous tortoise should get 50% carbs (10gr), and 25% each fat and protein (5gr @)
... with 36-60mg of calcium
... 500-5,000 IU's of Vitamin A
... 50-500 IUs of Vitamin D, and
... 5-50 IUs of Vitamin E.

They also need lots of fiber and other vitamins and minerals certainly, but these are the key. (The information is from the chart on http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/nutguide.html and shows where the numbers come from.)

So... the best source of fiber is from plants. As a dietary supplement, it generally works best from a rather coarse 'chopped' plant rather than a power- points to TNT.

Calcium should be as fine and soluble as possible. The best is calcium citrate but it is more expensive and takes more grams of it to help than calcium carbonate does. I would suspect that the plant-based sources in TNT would win in this category.

Vitamin D should be from sunlight ideally, otherwise we just want to follow the dosing guidelines. I do not know how much is in TNT but the amount in most calcium/d mixes is too low. I use a liquid drop version as a supplement.

Other vitamins- studies have shown that pet vitamins do not always meet the label specifications, and are not as regulated as human vitamins are, even in some name brands.

What I personally do is...
... nothing if I am using Mazuri that day
... add a pinch of a mix I made up that I have the recipe for at http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/omni-diet.html that is similar to TNT, and add some liquid D vitamins.


----------



## Nobody (May 5, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I would not do a poll, I would suggest people check the nutritional values of their diet and supplements.
> 
> For example, a tortoise that is 11cm/4.25" long...
> ... should weigh 250gr/8oz
> ...


----------



## coreyc (May 5, 2011)

The only reason I mentioned a poll was to see what other member's are using for supplement's if any at all not to see what I should use thank's for your info


----------



## DeanS (May 5, 2011)

Long story short! TNT is basically the same thing as Zoo Med's Grassland Diet...only fresher TNT is obviously more expensive and the benefits are minimal considering your tortoise can graze the same stuff in your backyard. If your offerings in the yard/garden are minimal then invest in some grazing seed mix. Really...the best thing you can do for your sulcata (or any other desert/plains dweller) is let them graze, offer them a little Mazuri in the morning and mid-afternoon...plus a little cactus every other day or so! Cactus is the PERFECT food for tortoises (and probably for us, too). It offers plenty of calcium and fiber (among other things). Think about it! The only other thing I would throw in the mix is cuttlebone. Other than that...I give them nothing...no supplements at all! But that's just me! Huh! Not so short afterall


----------



## Madkins007 (May 6, 2011)

Nobody said:


> If i may ask,does this mean that by feeding your tortoise Mazuri,it doesn't need supplements anymore?
> Thanks.



Generally speaking, that is true. Assuming the Mazuri is fresh. I do recommend about half and half Mazuri and 'salad', though.



coreyc said:


> The only reason I mentioned a poll was to see what other member's are using for supplement's if any at all not to see what I should use thank's for your info



This is going to sound wrong unless I am very careful, and I'm probably not going to succeed in this. I apologize in advance! No offense is intended.

A poll shows what people do, not necessarily what is right or proper. When it comes to supplementation, it can be overdone and/or underdone very easily. You really need to have some clue as to what the values are your tortoise is getting now, and then figure out what it needs, to protect the tortoise.

This applies just as much to children, puppies, or any other captive animals.


----------

